# BERLIN | Urbane Mitte | 90m x 2 | 24 fl x 2 | 65m | 62m | 17 fl x 2 | 52m | 15 fl | 49m | 11 fl | Pro



## Spam King (May 14, 2008)

Wow, the design is horrible.

I really wish they'd build more traditional architecture instead.


----------



## keepthepast (Oct 23, 2009)

Is there no chance the Portal concept will be adopted and built?


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

There might be a chance in another spot, but I fear this kind of 70s futuristic brutalism is completely worn-out and not really sought after.



Spam King said:


> Wow, the design is horrible.
> 
> I really wish they'd build more traditional architecture instead.


None of the architecture is decided yet. All you see is masterplans for the arrangement of the buildings and use mixes, visualised with placeholder designs.


----------



## keepthepast (Oct 23, 2009)

The Portal concept is considered 70s brutalism? I don't see it as a concrete mass but a transparent, open, and flowing design. 

In any event, good to know the final design is yet to be determined. Let's hope it has uniqueness, links to historical aspects of the area, and very Berlin.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Good design
winning one not boring but interesting even though it square boxy design though.


----------



## Sukino (Feb 11, 2006)

Tiaren said:


> This is how it's going to be:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why even have an international competition when this is the result


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Very boring and bad project. But was expected as Berlin doesn't think progressive in terms of architecture.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

droneriot said:


> There should be more traditional Islamic architecture in Berlin so the majority of the city's population feels more at home.


Some people have got such impressive math skills that they think that 8% is a majority. And by that I would have to assume that everyone, just because he or she is Muslim would be accustomed to traditional Islamic architecture which of course a bunch of nonsense.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

goschio said:


> Very boring and bad project. But was expected as Berlin doesn't think progressive in terms of architecture.


Architecture is not decidet yet (each tower will get a competition). The Masterplan is still shit. Looks like the area is suffering from periodontosis


----------



## keepthepast (Oct 23, 2009)

^^

When major urban redevelopment projects get started in Berlin, is there a set of clear objectives and goals--architectural, historical, social, cultural, long term value--that are developed before design work begins and against which design options can be evaluated?


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

For all the guys saying that this is a horrible draft ... This is just a concept of the urban development. Those a no real exterior designs for the towers.

in the meanwhile there is a new website with new renderings. And still these dont show real exterior design, just the concept of the urban development.

WEBSITE






















































Link


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

*Urbane Mitte *| Mitte/Kreuzberg | Pro


Official Website

Architects Website


Back in 2015 Ortner & Ortner won a competition for the urban development of a 31.500m² big plot at the Gleispark in Mitte.
This is what the winning draft looked like. (Not the final exterior)
There is now an official website for this plot with a lot of new informations and a lot of new, fresh renderings.
The planning goes into the next phase.









(c)Ortner & Ortner Baukunst


*Project Facts*

- Developer: COPRO Projektentwicklung GmbH
- Architects: Ortner & Ortner Baukunst Gesellschaft von Architekten mbH
- Usage: Office, Hotel, Retail, Restaurants, ...
- Floor Space: 119.000m²
- Heights: 2x 90m, 65m, 62m, 52m, 49m, 25m
- Floors: 2x24, 2x17, 15, 11
- Planned Completion: 2025


*Renderings*

These are still not the final exterior designs, just the urban concept.













































(c)Ortner & Ortner Baukunst​


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

New quick project presentation.
I openend a new Thread but forgot that this thread already exists.

*Urbane Mitte *| Mitte/Kreuzberg | Pro


Official Website

Architects Website


Back in 2015 Ortner & Ortner won a competition for the urban development of a 31.500m² big plot at the Gleispark in Mitte.
This is what the winning draft looked like. (Not the final exterior)
There is now an official website for this plot with a lot of new informations and a lot of new, fresh renderings.
The planning goes into the next phase.









(c)Ortner & Ortner Baukunst


*Project Facts*

- Developer: COPRO Projektentwicklung GmbH
- Architects: Ortner & Ortner Baukunst Gesellschaft von Architekten mbH
- Usage: Office, Hotel, Retail, Restaurants, ...
- Floor Space: 119.000m²
- Heights: 2x 90m, 65m, 62m, 52m, 49m, 25m
- Floors: 2x24, 2x17, 15, 11
- Planned Completion: 2025


*Renderings*

These are still not the final exterior designs, just the urban concept.













































(c)Ortner & Ortner Baukunst​


----------

